# Top 10 Cars of the 2013 New York Auto Show



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Winter's icy stranglehold on the northern hemisphere has finally been broken. After months of gray skies and freezing weather spring is finally in the air. Automakers are responding to the warmth and sun by emerging from product hibernation. Companies located in places ranging from South Korea to the United Kingdom have unveiled a bumper-crop of new hardware ranging from sensible to insane. Here are the Top 10 reveals from the 2013 New York International Auto Show.

More: *Top 10 Cars of the 2013 New York Auto Show* on AutoGuide.com


----------

